# What sort of Sona am I?



## Bokcutter (Jul 13, 2018)

Been thinking about it.
Maybe I will just draw Ocs
But i am not use to drawing furries.
I like Monkeys and oddly Giraffes

Long story short
I picked Giraffe!


----------



## Mayflower (Jul 13, 2018)

I love giraffes. We should have more of those


----------



## Bokcutter (Jul 13, 2018)

Bokcutter said:


> Been thinking about it.
> Maybe I will just draw Ocs
> But i am not use to drawing furries.
> I like Monkeys and oddly Giraffes


Yah, I have been looking up furrsona to learn how to draw them but ..you are right there isn't a lot of them around at all!


----------



## SlyRiolu (Jul 13, 2018)

Giraffes! I barely see those.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 13, 2018)

We need more giraffes in this fandom.


----------



## GarnetFerrum (Jul 13, 2018)

We do


----------



## David Drake (Jul 13, 2018)

Giraffes are probably my favorite mammalian herbivores.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 13, 2018)

Girrafe Mom... nuff' said.


----------



## Bokcutter (Jul 13, 2018)

Oh my God Dongding made me think of the perfect MOM

..

DAMNIT i need to learn how to DRAW them


----------



## Dongding (Jul 13, 2018)

Told you it was nuff'.

Also welcome to FAF. :3 <3


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

idk fam


----------



## Bokcutter (Jul 13, 2018)

Well I did it I drew my first Furry Sona


----------



## Bokcutter (Jul 13, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Told you it was nuff'.
> 
> Also welcome to FAF. :3 <3


THank you for the welcome


----------



## Dongding (Jul 13, 2018)

Ooh fast. :3 I love teh massive nips. Good job on the neck markings too, although the base of the neck seems a little wimpy... I'll stop criticizing your 5 minute sketch now lol.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Bokcutter said:


> Well I did it I drew my first Furry Sona


hot


----------



## Bokcutter (Jul 13, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Ooh fast. :3 I love teh massive nips. Good job on the neck markings too, although the base of the neck seems a little wimpy... I'll stop criticizing your 5 minute sketch now lol.


You think it should be a bit more straight?


----------



## Bokcutter (Jul 13, 2018)

theawakening said:


> hot


----------



## Dongding (Jul 13, 2018)

Bokcutter said:


> You think it should be a bit more straight?


I think just flesh the back of the neck out just a little more. The front lines up fantastic, just seems a little too thin in the back. I'm sure it's just creative OCD on my part since it's an unfinished sketch and the lines are too thick to really guage how it will look once finished. The more I stare at it the neck seems okay but in the back of my mind it still seems a touch thin at a glance.


----------



## Bokcutter (Jul 13, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I think just flesh the back of the neck out just a little more. The front lines up fantastic, just seems a little too thin in the back. I'm sure it's just creative OCD on my part since it's an unfinished sketch and the lines are too thick to really guage how it will look once finished. The more I stare at it the neck seems okay but in the back of my mind it still seems a touch thin at a glance.



The line in the back of hte head is more than likely caused by the hairs that is growing on hte back of her neck


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

taking criticism? 

that's good, but i never do that...


----------



## Dongding (Jul 13, 2018)

Aww. I liked it all curvy like it was :3

Really you don't need criticism. Giraffes aren't the easiest specimen to anatomically please. The new neck is definitely nice and thick but to be honest long necks are super fun.

I don't do em' often, but with things like tails I can't resist making them all crazy and twisty.


----------



## Bokcutter (Jul 13, 2018)

AWw thanks Dong
That's ok,  I like this one more 
And Trust me it is not easy at all. Been trying to do this for two days but after googling Zoopotia I finally get it.
Well sort of, but It's a learning game on how to draw Furries.
I hope to become good at it if my frustration doesn't get to me.


----------



## Dongding (Jul 13, 2018)

Just body shapes. Furries are fun.


----------



## Water Draco (Jul 13, 2018)

Zootopia is required viewing. 

I'm still fiddling about with my OC design for just over 10 months, and still fiddling. 

Your off to a great start and leaps ahead from where I started from. It is your OC and I say it is well worth the time and effort you put in to it.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 13, 2018)

Zootopia is a bit over-the-top for me, and I never did it


----------



## Bokcutter (Jul 13, 2018)

Zootopia has an artstyle that i like, especially the facial expression? 
It helps me a lot with my art here I have done


----------



## Bokcutter (Jul 13, 2018)

Water Draco said:


> Zootopia is required viewing.
> 
> I'm still fiddling about with my OC design for just over 10 months, and still fiddling.
> 
> Your off to a great start and leaps ahead from where I started from. It is your OC and I say it is well worth the time and effort you put in to it.


I got a few that's over a couple of  years because i got upset..


----------



## Dongding (Jul 13, 2018)

I recently axed my whole gallery and profile. Reinventing things or creating them for the first time is extremely difficult because you don't want to start off with something you might see later as a mistake.


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 14, 2018)

Giraffe was a wonderful choice! I like how it’s coming so far. You going to go digitigrade or plantigrade with the feet?


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Jul 25, 2018)

Wow, We certainly need more giraffes in the fandom.
How do you think you would make the neck on a suit? Possibly neck vision? Ive never actually seen a giraffe suit.


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Jul 25, 2018)

OMG I just searched it up looked what I found im so dead


----------



## Fursuitsandmore1022 (Jul 25, 2018)

Heres a actual giraffe suit:
I guess you could do it without a neck, but it takes out a lot of character, you know?


----------

